# Can't mount NTFS drive in ubuntu, Y ?



## saqib_khan (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi,

My friend has Win XP + Hardy Heron. Dual booting.  I installed Ubuntu in his PC. From that time till now, i can't open any NTFS drive in Ubuntu. I mean y r the drives not mounting, what's the problem??

Win XP is working fine. And Win XP is also shut down properly.

So guys, any suggestions?


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

u should have used FORCE to check


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> u should have used FORCE to check



And how to do this??


----------



## Flake (Jul 31, 2008)

Open Terminal and execute this

```
sudo fdisk -l
```
* Its small L in fdisk *-l*.
Note down device name assigned to NTFS partition(s). 
Let say, /dev/sda1 is NTFS partition. Execute this

```
sudo mkdir /media/sda1
sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o defaults,umask=0
ls /media/sda1
```
In case any of above command throws error, post exact error message here.
You can edit /etc/fstab file to automount partition(s) at boot up.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

Have you installed ntfs-config?


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 31, 2008)

@rahimveron

No


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

Doesn't ntfs-config get installed by default? I don't recall adding it to get my NTFS drives active in Ubuntu.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

^I did install it in Mint 5.0  , so it is based on Hardy so i thought it was not installed in his case.
If it is then he has to use the force way to mount them.

So search for it in Synaptic and install it and activate it from System Tools-->NTFS COnfiguration Tool and enable write support for internal/external drives.


----------



## Flake (Jul 31, 2008)

Execute this

```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
```


----------



## nach (Jul 31, 2008)

i think fuse needs to be integrated with kernel 
try $sudo apt-get install fuse fuse-ntfs-3g dkms dkms-fuse


----------



## Flake (Jul 31, 2008)

nach said:


> i think fuse needs to be integrated with kernel
> try $sudo apt-get install fuse fuse-ntfs-3g dkms dkms-fuse


There is no need to install any other package except _ntfs-config_. All other packages are pre-installed in Ubuntu Hardy Heron.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

ntfs-3g is comes by default in Ubuntu 8.04
yeah but you do need to install configuration GUI, only if you are a click click geek


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, thank u all.

The problem solved automatically, i have'nt  done anything.

Computer is an error machine, sometimes prob solves automatically & sometimes not.


----------

